# I swear officer it was a coyote!!!



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Hmmmmm.


Might want to investigate this one...


oops-

http://www.woodtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=7397648&nav=0Rce


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

For some reason I am not buying his story.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Me either, but you know stupid is, is what stupid does.....what a doorknob!!!!!!*


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

I would have come up with a better story than that


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

wow is all i have to say... what the heck is he doing trying to drag that home anyway... you would need a tractor for sure....


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Hopefully it did not have a chance to reproduce in his life!!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

> The cow was named Hannah and had wandered away from its farm, about 205 miles northwest of Detroit.


 Boy thats a long ways to wander for a cow!!


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Thats right guys, next time you get a coyote in your trap, use care identifing it. If you have to aim up to hit it in the head, it may be the farmers cow. 
Feel very lucky you don't hunt were he does.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Would be to easy on a putz like this...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well I think it would be appropiate to make him buy the cow from the farmer. At the going rate per pound. I think that would be a hefty fine right there. Of course I think he needs to loose his privelage to hunt as well.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

beer and nuts said:


> Boy thats a long ways to wander for a cow!!


I think they mean colfax township is 200 plus miles from detroit and is that right i can't whack a coyote during deer season?


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

micooner said:


> I think they mean colfax township is 200 plus miles from detroit and is that right i can't whack a coyote during deer season?


That is correct: "*Hunting*: Coyote*: Statewide Jul. 15 - Apr. 15, Closed in Zones 1 & 2 during Nov. 15-30; *Fox:* Statewide Oct. 15 - Mar. 1 "


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Even shooting at a coyote that was attacking the cow would've been more believeable. Idiots.


----------



## fishinglink (Dec 13, 2006)

technically if i understand the rules correctly that if a farm animal wanders off of the property it becomes feral correct being the case that is the reason for all the feral pigs around here. and to my knowledge if you shoot a feral animal it is fair game period correct me if i'm worng but that is my understanding of the law. and besides if a cow escapes shouldn't the farmer be under review as to why it got out? if it were a pig or cevid this wouldn't have been a problem besides if it was a hunter then they should be lucky that the wolves up there haven't found their cows. and that is straight from a CO up in benzie county and i have family that has seen them while hunting on many occasions. anyways that's my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

> they should be lucky that the wolves up there haven't found their cows. and that is straight from a CO up in benzie county and i have family that has seen them while hunting on many occasions



:coco::yikes:


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

A friend of mine swears he saw a wolf deer hunting near Evart last week. He has seen numerous coyotes and shot a few so he has some credibility to me. I didn't see it so I can't really comment but he sounded pretty darn sure it was a wolf.

This guy who shot the cow should have said he thought it was a feral hog. Might have been a little more believable.


----------



## fishinglink (Dec 13, 2006)

well my family members that saw the wolves one is a lawyer and the other is his son. but they are probally the most honest deer hunters i know including myself. but i have heard stories that would make out the culprits to be some pretty big coyotes to pull off. i am going to try to get the CO's name to get some credabilty or i'll call the DNR office up there. But i am 99.9999% sure they saw wolves. I also mean 2 seperate occasions they saw singles not packs just to clarify.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

fishinglink said:


> one is a lawyer and the other is his son. but they are probally the most honest deer hunters i know including myself.
> 
> Being a lawyer doesnt make you a wildlife biologist. Besides using the words Lawyer and honest in the same sentence.........
> 
> Just a little ribbing for ya. In all honesty there were confirmed wolves in the northern lower.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

fishinglink said:


> technically if i understand the rules correctly that if a farm animal wanders off of the property it becomes feral correct being the case that is the reason for all the feral pigs around here. and to my knowledge if you shoot a feral animal it is fair game period correct me if i'm worng but that is my understanding of the law. and besides if a cow escapes shouldn't the farmer be under review as to why it got out? if it were a pig or cevid this wouldn't have been a problem besides if it was a hunter then they should be lucky that the wolves up there haven't found their cows. and that is straight from a CO up in benzie county and i have family that has seen them while hunting on many occasions. anyways that's my 2 cents on the matter.


If a farm animal gets loose it is not considered feral..thats why the state made the anouncment about the feral pigs we can now shoot at anytime.designating them as feral and a legal target


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

same as owning a dog.... if your dog strays into someone else's property, it is still yours and they do not have the right to shoot your dog.


----------

